# introducing a new dog into the home with a jealous Chihuahua



## staylor (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

i am in need of some advise, i have a 5 year old femail Chihuahua called lulu, we have just got another Chihuahua a 4 year old boy Bailey, we visited him a couple of times to get them used to each other and they seemed to really like each other and we have now taken him on a trial week to see if they are both happy together in our house, at the moment they are happy around each other but keeping there distance a little but lulu is being possesive towards me when we sit on the sofa and bailey comes up to me, when she has growled at bailey i have put her on the floor but i'm not sure this is the right thing, will this make her more resentful? i know it will take along time for them to get used to each other and its only the second day, i just dont want my actions to make it worse, anyone got any tips and advise on how to help them settle in together?
Thankyou, 
shelley


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

A bitch 99%of the time will always be dominant over a dog. And they generally accept it.

Here is what i would do, you are still in a transitional period where everyone is finding their feet. I would advise just for the next 3-4 weeks stop all cuddles on the sofa. This will get them both used to the fact nobody is entitled to be there until you say so. Whenever you are with Lulu and Bailey come close say Bailey and give Lulu a treat,(and Bailey) she will soon learn that Bailey being there is actually quite good and he represents good things not anything to be jealous of. 
I would also in the next few weeks remove anything that could potentially cause fights, toys etc.. and try to feed far apart so no scraps.


----------



## staylor (Jul 7, 2011)

thankyou i will definatly do that!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staylor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i am in need of some advise, i have a 5 year old femail Chihuahua called lulu, we have just got another Chihuahua a 4 year old boy Bailey, we visited him a couple of times to get them used to each other and they seemed to really like each other and we have now taken him on a trial week to see if they are both happy together in our house, at the moment they are happy around each other but keeping there distance a little but lulu is being possesive towards me when we sit on the sofa and bailey comes up to me, when she has growled at bailey i have put her on the floor but i'm not sure this is the right thing, will this make her more resentful? i know it will take along time for them to get used to each other and its only the second day, i just dont want my actions to make it worse, anyone got any tips and advise on how to help them settle in together?
> Thankyou,
> shelley


Ive found with dogs and bitches in the main, it never seems to go past a verbal grumble. Where as two bitches or two dogs, wont take so many liberties off each other and can/will take it a lot further. Shes likely giving him boudaries and keeping him in line, as long as it doesnt escalate and he is happy with his lot I wouldnt overly worry, its just the 2nd day after all.

I would however keep things calm and dont give either cause to compete whilst they are settling in together and working out whats what. If there is going to be any competing or grumbling, food, attention,treats, toys,confined spaces and times of excitement like visitors coming will likely do it. Its not quite such a big deal as if they were both the same sex, but it will give them a bit of breathing space to settle in without humans rocking the boat, until they get established. So just avoid those things wher possible at the moment.


----------



## staylor (Jul 7, 2011)

Thankyou i appreciate the advise x


----------

